# My Experience of Hypnotherapy



## IBS-D guy (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi guys,I have been suffering from IBS for a few years now. I suffer from IBS-D with urgency being a significant problem. Before using hypnotherapy I also suffered from a panic disorder. I has suffered with panic/anxiety for about 16 years, it became much worse about 10 years ago when i was robbed at gunpoint. I decided that hypnotherapy was worth exploring, though mainly for my panic disorder with the hope that if my anxiety problems improved so would my IBS.The therapy that i chose was a regression approach. I found a local hypnotherapy practitioner who specialised in this approach. Each session i was hypnotised and events from my younger life were explored. After approx 12 sessions my panic disorder has gone. I am able to do things that i havent done in 16 years. It is amazing how much of a change it has made. Whilst the therapy was designed to remove anxiety i have noticed a significant improvement in my IBS. On Monday i only had to go to the toilet twice, which for me is a new record. I also dont seem to be going to the toilet 3-4 times everytime i leave the house. I am much more confident with my condition. The therapist believes that my condition will continue to improve over the coming months as my confidence increases.I though i would share the experience in the hope that some of you may gain from it.In summaryros- has been very effectiveCons- Can be a bit traumaticcan be a bit expensive (£45 per session)cant be done via CD as the therapist explores emotions and events and therefore it is not a passive sessionmust be able to find someone who is able to do the treatmentAny questions please let me know


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

I am glad it is working for you and very sorry you were robbed at gunpoint. I thought that was uncommon in the UK since most private citizens do not have easy access to guns.I am just now starting the IBS 100 program - if it does not work I may try a hypnotherapist.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Big-D - Glad you have started the program - just a reminder - remember that if you have any concerns you can get free support via the contact page on the healthy audio site - and also - it is helpful in your progress to try to stay away from reading, writing or researching about IBS while doing the program! Hope that helps and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better- you are not alone as many people have been helped with this program.


----------



## hurting tummy (Mar 7, 2009)

Hello. Im hoping you can offer some suggestions for thearpists (and CBT) as well as hypnothearpists in the chicago area (or north chicago suburbs.) I was so excited to see this forum - I'm having a difficult time finding someone who deals with IBS & IBS realted issues including anxiety, and who isn't priced outrageously.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

HelloNot sure on fees or anything, but you can find a listing of hypnotherapists who have been trained for IBS at this link - www.ibshypnosis.com/IBSclinicians.html - scroll down to Illinois for those listings.Alternatively, the recorded protocol in IBS Audio Program http://www.healthyaudio.com has helped many folks with their IBS and the related anxiety issues which you can listen to in the privacy of your home - very cost effective and comes with free support. Hope that helps and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better...


----------

